

Hire an intern, 4HWW style - atte
http://blog.darwinapps.com/post/41370629984/hire-an-intern-4hww-style

======
trosen42
I am also sourcing for a designer position. Any chance you could share the
list of top design schools and save me a step? Many thanks in any case and
great write up!

~~~
atte
Sure, just email me.

